# Yes sir pitch fee will be £190 a night



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Mates lad is borrowing his camper next year and phoned up to book the campsite normally £18 a night during those dates it's £190 a night £560 for four nights just because the Ryder cup is two miles down the road ,


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think it's called supply and demand!!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Must be Caravan Club then :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

:lol: 
That's gross!
Can't we form a union .......or ...something..? :lol:


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> Mates lad is borrowing his camper next year and phoned up to book the campsite normally £18 a night during those dates it's £190 a night £560 for four nights just because the Ryder cup is two miles down the road ,


Or is it even worse :?: :?:

£190 x 4 @ £760 :?: 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And I bet they pack 'em in like sardines too!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Best go to France! :lol:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> Mates lad is borrowing his camper next year and phoned up to book the campsite normally £18 a night during those dates it's £190 a night £560 for four nights just because the Ryder cup is two miles down the road ,


Tell them to book up at the CCC Scone Site not sure i think its about 18 miles away

Paul


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats theft surely they cant charge that much :evil:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

sunseekers said:


> Thats theft surely they cant charge that much :evil:


They can charge anything they want as long as mugs will pay it


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

pomme1 said:


> I think it's called supply and demand!!


No Dick Turpin comes to mind, my second word to them would be OFF.

Ron


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

[quote="No Dick Turpin comes to mind, my second word to them would be OFF.quote

Would your first word be BUZZ then 8O


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Wouldn't we do the same, or rent out our homes during Wimbledon if we lived in SW19?

Course we would.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Can't fault the maths henede just quoted the figures I was give poss gave a discount if conciense was pricked nah .


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Disgraceful!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

They have every right to do it.

But I hope its empty anyway.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It cannot be a CC site as bookings for next year are not yet open. They do not do such things anyway as proved by the CC site at Dirleton which borders Muirfield golf course where the Open was held this year. Normal charges applied, although it was fully booked the day after the booking system opened.

If it is a private site, as someone else says, supply and demand. I take it that the OPs friend is going there for the golf like thousand of others. Of course local businesses will cash in on the opportunity. You have two choices take or leave that is a choice we all make every day. I was thinking of buying a Maserati but the sellers wanted a ridiculous price so I settled for a Skoda (not really).

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I bet they won't get many Likes!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I get about 50% of that price ALL YEAR for a bit of land which would not take 2 units with 6m spacing.

It does have water, toilets, showers, washing machine











AND a house :lol:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

with hindsight we paid a very reasonable £240 for 4 nights during the Olympics


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If it was my site I would give those prices a try just in case someone was daft enough to pay it. 

I would then gradually reduce the price untill I had sold all of the available space. A bit like teh holiday companies used to do years ago.

Having said that I dont think I would have the balls to start off at such a high figure :wink: 

It could of course be that the owner has done a similar thing before and is aware of "what the market will stand"


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We'd be willing to pay a bit extra to a campsite that promised it was a long way from the nearest golf course!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Starting off high and gradually dropping the price is fine until the campers start to talk to each other.

The owners would have a right mess on their hands if some are paying twice as much as others and found out about it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> Starting off high and gradually dropping the price is fine until the campers start to talk to each other.
> 
> The owners would have a right mess on their hands if some are paying twice as much as others and found out about it.


It has been happening in airlines for years. Early on the airlines used to charge high fares for early bookings and then sell empty seats off through 'bucket shops'. More recently the business model has changed, started by South-West? in the USA and copied by Ryanair/Easyjet/Wizzair/Norwegian etc., to selling the early-booked seats cheap and increasing the price for the 'last 4 seats'

Either way each aircraft has passengers paying different fares. It works for them so why not for campsites?

Doesn't worry me I never use campsites but do use cheap ailines but often regular airlines can be cheaper (door-to-door with a couple of fre drinks and free hold baggage) :lol:

Geoff


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


It does,nt bother me, I shan,t be going cos I don,t like horse ryding.


norm


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

At least is cheaper than £250 for two nights tent pitch for the Tour de France

www.holmemosscamping.co.uk/book-now.html


----------

